# Mt Glorious



## slacker (Sep 29, 2008)

Made another short night trip up to Mt Glorious last night. Just after I suggested we turn around and head home because we'd found nothing, we came across this little critter halfway across the road, about to become DoR.

Some kind citizen halted on-coming traffic and relocated it a short distance off road where I took this photo.







Theres a particular pond up on the way which is rife with frogs. The noise is deafening and often the hard part is trying to track down one individual by isolating its call from the rest.

We found these, which I'm unsure of. Both sounded like tyleri, but they sounded slightly different to each other. They're both of a slightly different shape, and the eyes are a little different. If I'd seen them on separate occasions I would have thought both were _Litoria tyleri_. Now I'm not sure. Any ideas?











_Litoria fallax_ were also abundant, as usual. 'The pond' was like a giant frog orgy.






No doubt we'll be making more trips up to Glorious given its relatively close proximity, so I might just keep adding to this thread as we make more trips and photograph more animals.


----------



## shane14 (Sep 29, 2008)

_"Litoria fallax_ were also abundant, as usual. 'The pond' was like a giant frog orgy."

lol nice joke there


----------



## froggyboy86 (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice photos, is the first one a Pyogopus? I think your first frog is a L. peroni and the second is L. tyleri. L. tyleri generall has a more plain dorsal surface compared to L. peroni. Also the first frog has a dark stripe over the tympanum which is a characteristic of L. peroni and absent in L. tyleri. Mount Glorious seems like a great place for herps, shame there are no Taudactylus there any more! 

Aaron


----------



## slacker (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Aaron 

Yes, the first one is _Pygopus lepidopodus_. Sorry, I should have posted that to begin with.

Thanks for the assistance with the frogs. Interestingly, from what I've heard of a peronii calling, they sound different to tyleri. I was also under the impression that a golden iris is a distinguishing feature between the two (present on tyleri) in addition to yellow in the armpits. Having not seen the armpits I was going entirely off the call (which sounded more like tyleri) and the iris colour.


----------



## mattmc (Sep 29, 2008)

Love the Pygopus Aspi....Great shots. I think i might go up round chrissy for a bit of a herp round there...going to the sunshine coast in search for the SOuthern Gastric Brooding Frogs  and might get dad to make a detour on the way


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 29, 2008)

man that scaly foot is mad! nice pics aswell


----------



## aliveandkicking (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, its (first frog) a Peron's treefrog


----------



## slacker (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## blackthorn (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a few photos I took on the same trip.

Limnodynastes peronii





Litoria tyleri





Litoria peronii - really not a great shot at all, I didn't even realise it was more than one frog until I zoomed in on it.





And of course, lots of Litoria fallax


----------



## moloch05 (Sep 29, 2008)

Spectacular photos! How do you control the glare from the flash? Do you use a diffuser?

Regards,
David


----------



## jaih (Sep 29, 2008)

Great pics.


----------



## slacker (Sep 29, 2008)

moloch05 said:


> Spectacular photos! How do you control the glare from the flash? Do you use a diffuser?
> 
> Regards,
> David



I'm not entirely sure if you are referring to myself or "blackthorn," but I will answer for the both of us.

Firstly, thank you 

Secondly, neither of us have diffusers on the flash. Both of us are shooting with (shudder) plain, old, unmodified on-camera flash.



jaih said:


> Great pics.



Thanks jaih


----------



## hornet (Sep 29, 2008)

-aspidites- said:


> Made another short night trip up to Mt Glorious last night. Just after I suggested we turn around and head home because we'd found nothing, we came across this little critter halfway across the road, about to become DoR.
> 
> Some kind citizen halted on-coming traffic and relocated it a short distance off road where I took this photo.
> 
> ...



any secret to night herping? Went to mt mee the other night and all i saw out and about were a few beetles and a couple of millipede's. Saw no herps at all during the night.


----------



## slacker (Sep 29, 2008)

haha. If you know any, please feel free to let me know, hornet. I'm only relatively new to it, so I probably can't offer you much. Here are some thoughts, so far:

With frogs it's just a matter of keeping your ears open for the calls, knowing where to look (mostly getting by on luck there for me) and being persistent.

With reptiles, night driving seems the way to go. You can cover a lot of distance that way. Again, persistence. We've been relatively unlucky on our trips to Glorious so far, having seen much less than a friend of mine has seen on many of his trips to the same place doing the same things. Luck and persistence, I suppose.

Good luck with it and have fun. Sure as hell beats sitting in front of the idiot box, even if you don't find much of interest


----------



## hornet (Sep 29, 2008)

heard a few frog calls, prob would have found some if we went looking by the creek but i was really after any nocturnal lizards, hoping to see pink tongues or other nocturnal skinks , gex or pygopods


----------



## callith (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, i live five minutes from mt glorious, i may have to make the trip up one day!!


----------



## slacker (Sep 29, 2008)

Half your luck, callith; I think it's about 45mins - 1hr drive for us, though I can't say I've ever timed it.


----------



## callith (Sep 29, 2008)

lol, the last time i was up there the two cars we were in overheated and we were stuck on the side of the road in 40 degree heat, but it was still fun!!!


----------



## smacdonald (Oct 6, 2008)

-aspidites- said:


> We've been relatively unlucky on our trips to Glorious so far, having seen much less than a friend of mine has seen on many of his trips to the same place doing the same things.



Who's your friend? He sounds cool.


Stewart


----------



## slacker (Oct 7, 2008)

hahah. I think his name has "Flan" in it somewhere, Stewart ;-)


----------



## smacdonald (Oct 7, 2008)

-aspidites- said:


> hahah. I think his name has "Flan" in it somewhere, Stewart ;-)



Tim Flannery?!?!? He's a legend!

Stewart


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 7, 2008)

Great photos!


----------



## slacker (Oct 7, 2008)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Tim Flannery?!?!? He's a legend!
> 
> Stewart



Not quite. Although this guy is a bit of a legend [/gross sycophancy].



LullabyLizard said:


> Great photos!



Thanks


----------

